# Tipout Drawer Gone!



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Ordered this before we left for Yellowstone and was on my desk at work when I got back.
built the drawer one day after work and put it in yesterday after work, have about 3 hours into it, most of that was figuring out how to attach the glides to the cabinet. Thanks Skippershe for the Home Depot part #


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Looks great


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

Nice job!!!!!! 










Bob


----------



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

jasonrebecca said:


> Ordered this before we left for Yellowstone and was on my desk at work when I got back.
> built the drawer one day after work and put it in yesterday after work, have about 3 hours into it, most of that was figuring out how to attach the glides to the cabinet. Thanks Skippershe for the Home Depot part #


Are you meaning the home depot part # for the drawer? I just had a blonde moment (no offense blondes). I am guessing you used the origonal drawer cover and just build your drawer using it. What did you have to buy form Home Depot to mount it?

Kos


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Didn't have to buy a thing.
Came with everything but scrap wood to mount the guides to on the inside.

See this thread Tipout Drawer


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

"Go to Home Depot and walk back to their kitchen design center.
Vendor: Quality Doors
Ref# S0101 Sku# 145-262, Drawer Box - 12" wide x 3 7/16" high x 15" deep
Price ea. $33.00 + tax
Free shipping to your home."

Will this work for all models? I have an 25RSS.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

FraTra said:


> "Go to Home Depot and walk back to their kitchen design center.
> Vendor: Quality Doors
> Ref# S0101 Sku# 145-262, Drawer Box - 12" wide x 3 7/16" high x 15" deep
> Price ea. $33.00 + tax
> ...


It should, but if you're worried about it, you could always just measure to make sure.
Some here have said that they had the room for a deeper drawer...


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

jasonrebecca said:


> Ordered this before we left for Yellowstone and was on my desk at work when I got back.
> built the drawer one day after work and put it in yesterday after work, have about 3 hours into it, most of that was figuring out how to attach the glides to the cabinet.


'Bout time!


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Yeah, I could have gone with a deeper drawer, but figured all that is going in there is silverware, so no big deal.


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

Very nice job


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Looks great - I have done this mod as well.

Thor


----------



## brenda (Jan 3, 2007)

Has anyone ordered this kit online without going to the store? The last 2 times we were there no one time to talk to us so we left. I really want this mod done..but home depot is not right around the corner here..


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

brenda said:


> Has anyone ordered this kit online without going to the store? The last 2 times we were there no one time to talk to us so we left. I really want this mod done..but home depot is not right around the corner here..


I too went to HD twice ( it IS right around the corner







) and no one was there. I couldn't find it on line. I went to the HD one town over and found someone there yesterday. She ordered it for me. $35+tsx=$37.91 . Spendy little drawer but what the heck. I hate, hate, hate that tip out drawer. Keystone, are you listening? What WERE you guys and gals thinking?









MY invoice says ref# S0101 SKU 145-262 but then in another place says ref# W02 and SKU 515-664 .


----------

